# VPN-Verbindung blockt Browser



## sebileiste (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Mich plagt ein sehr nerviges Problem! Seit neuestem bauen meine Browser keine Webseiten mehr auf, sobald ich mich mit der VPN verbindung meiner UNI verbunden habe (von zuhause aus, nicht in der uni). es ging eigtl. immer problemlos, bis ich nach den semesterferien wieder in meine studentenwohnung kam! 
wenn ich die selbe vpn vom selben notebook von meinem elternhaus aus aufbaue funktioniert alles wie immer problemlos, nur über die internetverbindung in meiner studentenwohnung gehts nicht!
desweiteren find ich es persönlich sehr komisch, dass ich problemlos internetseiten anpingen kann, auch die dns-auflösung funktioniert da prächtig. nur wie gesagt, die browser bauen einfach nichts auf, zeigen aber auch keine fehlermeldung ala "konnte nicht gefunden werden".

ich bin mit meinem latein am ende ... hoffe hier kann mir wer helfen.

gruß sebi


----------



## Sinac (3. Mai 2007)

Ist eventuell ein Proxyserver im Browser eingetragen? Ist IMHO das naheliegenste wenn du pingen kannst.


----------



## sebileiste (3. Mai 2007)

leider nicht
[x] Direkte Verbindung mit dem Internet


----------



## Bullseye (5. Juni 2007)

Hi , 

du musst das Standardgateway der VPN Verbindung herausnehmen

VPN Verbindung -> Eigenschaft -> Netzwerk -> TCP / IP -> Eigenschaft -> Erweitert -> Standargateway haken herausnehmen.


MFG Olli


----------

